# Casio Highspeed Kameras



## Joachim (12. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich beginn hier mal nen Fred für Casio Kameras der Highspeed Serie:

- Exilim EX-FS10
- Exilim EX-F100
- Exilim EX-FH20
- Exilim EX-F1

Hersteller: http://www.casio-europe.com/de/exilim/exilimhighspeed/

Für die, die diese Kameras nicht kennen - das sind Kompakt Kameras mit der Möglichkeit mit bis zu 60 Bildern/s aufzunehmen und das für mittlerweile angemessenes Geld. Aber lest selbst auf obigen Link.

Ich such ja nach ner Kamera, nach dem ich feststellen musste, das "unsere" Panasonic FZ50 nur vorehebrecherisch von 2 Personen zu nutzen ist.  

Ich suche also was Kompaktes, schnelles, das ohne großes gefummel halt schlicht und einfach Fotos macht. 
Ein Freund (Canon DSLR Nutzer) hat sich die Exilim EX-F100 mal zu Testzwecken bestellt und ist wohl bislang positiv überascht. Die Kamera ist schließlich nicht viel größer als ne Kippenschachtel.

Testbilder hat er gemacht, die kann ich demnächst nachliefern ... 

Hat vielleicht schon jemand sonst noch eine der genannten Kameras im Einsatz?


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*

Moin Joachim,

ich hab zwar keine solche Kamera im Einsatz ... aber



> nach dem ich feststellen musste, das "unsere" Panasonic FZ50 nur vorehebrecherisch von 2 Personen zu nutzen ist.



was soll mir dieser Satz sagen??


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht schon jemand sonst noch eine der genannten Kameras im Einsatz?



ja ich 

Bilder: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=202800#post202800

alle nachfolgenden Bilder von mir bis einschließlich Video im Beitrag 35 sind mit einer EX-FH20 gemacht worden.


----------



## Joachim (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*

@Frank
Naja - 2 Leute mit unterschiedlichen fotografischen Ambitionen - das kann nur schief gehen.  

Deshalb muss was einfaches her, was ich dann gänzlich egoistisch (ich steh dazu! ) "meine" nennen und behandeln darf!  

@Werner
Die FH20 ist ja die Superzoom unter den Highspeeds von Casio und kostet auch was mehr, als das von meinem Kumpel getestete und gekaufte FC100 Modell mit immerhin noch 5-fach optischem Zoom.

Vielleicht bekomm ich ihn hier zu nem Testbericht gebettelt. 

Ich werd dann wohl mal noch Testberichte wälzen ...


----------



## Conny (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*

Hallo Joachim,

wenn es Dich beruhigt: Es gibt noch andere Familien, bei denen es so ist D


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*

 Joachim,

und wie gings hier weiter und was ist mit den 





> Testbilder hat er gemacht, die kann ich demnächst nachliefern ...


 ?


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger für meine Canon IXUS V3, und habe nun die Casio EXILIM EX-FC100 in der engeren Auswahl.
Ist das Teil nun empfehlenswert oder gibt es in dieser Preisklasse bessere Modelle?
Die Highspeed-Funktion würde mich schon mal reizen, ebenso die HD-Funktion und der YouTube™ Capture Mode.


----------



## Joachim (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*

@Marc
In deinem anderem Thema zu deiner Frage hab ich grad schon geantwortet... 

>>> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24925


----------



## CityCobra (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Casio Highspeed Kameras*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Marc
> In deinem anderem Thema zu deiner Frage hab ich grad schon geantwortet...
> 
> >>> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24925


Ja vielen Dank! 
Hat sich wohl beim schreiben gerade überschnitten.


----------

